# Any Mini's in Northern CA to rescue?



## newcastlemom (Jul 19, 2006)

We live in Auburn CA and have three acres. We have a llama that needs company and thought that a few minis might be perfect. Let us know.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 21, 2006)

you can check out our site to see what horses are available www.chancesminihorserescue.org

thanks!


----------

